# 2010 car for Ontario: is it worth it?



## Zouszous (Aug 26, 2018)

hey guys! I wanted to get a car at a reasonable price (5k or lower) and the best options are for 2010 cars, which would be fine for places such as my residence place in Oshawa but if I get a ride to toronto or another place requiring a newer model car, I’m screwed, I think. 

Is it worth getting a car that’s acceptable for Uber in Ontario but not in the big cities? What if I get a ride to another place that I can’t pick up passengers from, is there a way I can still have it be worth my time and money? What are the best options? 

Greatly appreciated ❤


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Do NOT exceed your price range just so that you can do rideshare. If your income and lifestyle WITHOUT uber would have you in a 2010 or newer vehicle then by all means get one; otherwise forget it.


----------

